# Sound Effects Make DNFs A Lot Better



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 3, 2014)

I feel slightly better about Feliks DNFing that now. Nicely done.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 3, 2014)

This made me laugh way more than it probably should have  Hilarious


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 3, 2014)

This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha. That was nice.

Edit: Watched this 5 times to enjoy.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2014)

This video is pure perfection.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 3, 2014)

That is amazing. Who knew such a sad video could make me lol.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everybody!


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 3, 2014)

I love this


----------



## szalejot (Jul 3, 2014)

I loled :-D


----------



## Gordon (Jul 3, 2014)

very nice!

I have to watch it again...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 3, 2014)

I lolled my head of XD!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2014)

So funny to watch, so sad to experience. Such a cool reaction!
this was the official DNF from https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneWinter2014, right?


----------



## Genesis (Jul 3, 2014)

Holy... This. Is. Awesome.
Not that I should be happy about FAZ almost breaking the record, but.... You get it...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 3, 2014)

Haha, this is great. Even better than the "Moyu be like.."


----------



## Dane man (Jul 3, 2014)

lol, that's awesome. It looked like your avatar was dancing along with the music.


----------



## mande (Jul 3, 2014)

Absolutely hilarious


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 3, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> So funny to watch, so sad to experience. Such a cool reaction!
> this was the official DNF from https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneWinter2014, right?



yup!


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 3, 2014)

Well done. That was simply awesome!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 3, 2014)

That is so awesome <3


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

I might make a second one, if I find some kind of fail and people are interested


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I might make a second one, if I find some kind of fail and people are interested



DOOOOO IT!


----------



## kcl (Jul 3, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I might make a second one, if I find some kind of fail and people are interested



Kevin hays 6x6 explosion pls


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 3, 2014)

Needs more "Is that a DNF?"


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 3, 2014)

Naw. Doesn't really need it.

Needs more coins.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 4, 2014)

You should do Kevin Hays dnf at Worlds 2013 Final.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok will do tomorrow


----------

